# Situations where you forget your SA



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm not talking about when you're alone watching a movie but social situations where you just forget any problems you have.

I feel it a little when i'm riding my longboard but it's nothing really drastic; The one moment where i truly felt good was while driving a car and listening to Wanted from Bon Jovi, oh that amazing moment, i felt so badass at the moment that i started to look a cute girl on the street, she fixed her hair and smiled at me. The car wasn't mine and now i'm working to buy my own, maybe just to recreate that magical moment but i have hopes that it will help to beat my SA.
I live in Brazil so it doesn't help because getting a decent car here is freakin hard :/


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

When I participate in kickboxing turnaments. It's not expected from me to hold conversations with anyone and I'm so focused and filled with adrenaline that it makes me forget my anxiety and other things troubling me. Shame I haven't gotten myself back into it since I moved though.


----------



## e200e (Mar 31, 2013)

Situations when I have a day off from work, i'm home and I have nothing to worry about and im listening to my music and playing a game or something.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

When I ride my bike. (Sometimes)
I wave to people, but I still avoid cars and others when I can.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I tend to do better in academic settings, I think because that's a situation where I'm talking about something that I enjoy and am confident about, so I'm more at ease. Same goes for playing/discussing music.


----------



## eris and dysnomia (Nov 5, 2013)

When I get excited about something, whether it's going to see a movie or just driving on the interstate and jamming to music and feeling great. Those kinds of moments I live for, because I can find the real me in them - the me without anxiety disorders.


----------



## MRBR (Nov 4, 2013)

When I'm on the baseball field. It's been kind of a safe haven. I feel great. I put everything aside and focus on the game. I'm a different person on the ball field. I LOVE it.


----------



## Kieran92 (Oct 21, 2013)

when i'm outside running, in the gym or just walking out of the gym.. this is when I feel particularly confident I guess, although could just be the adrenaline!


----------



## earthlynostalgia (Nov 5, 2013)

When I go camping or when I'm on road trips. 
Bon Jovi will definitely be playing on those road trips


----------



## coolbeans87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Basketball no doubt


----------



## badgerparty (Nov 26, 2013)

When I'm running and listening to a great song. The buzz is amazing. Also, when watching football with friends. Guess it's because I'm with people who make me feel good about myself whilst talking about something I'm confident talking about.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

when i'm hanging out with my best friend's kids. they're 10 and 14 and both of them have a bit of quirkiness to themselves which makes it easier to be myself. they seriously make my day.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sometimes, when I used to volunteer at girl scout camp during the summers. The kids really liked me, and I felt little anxiety except when I had to lead games or teach crafts. Talking to the other volunteers, though, is another story.  A couple of them managed to even go out of their way to spoil some of the best weeks of my life.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

When I'm dancing.


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

Shopping when there's a sale


----------



## Tom The Beast (Nov 25, 2013)

Anything distracting gets me away from my anxiety, inferiority, etc.


----------



## Felipe (Nov 14, 2013)

O mais proximo de nao sentir ansiedade e quando eu estou bebado, eu me sinto melhor mas nao 100%. E cara a historia do carro no brasil começa com a carteira neh, R$2000.00 na habilitaçao para carro e moto e um absurdo.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Extreme anger.


----------



## warrior4488 (Jun 22, 2013)

There's this girl I like, when I talk to her all the fear goes


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Making out with the girl I like. I haven't done that in ages, which is depressing, but that is something that works for me. 

Also on a very different idea, going somewhere for a meal with my family. I know for some people this is stressful, but for me it is something I love.


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

I forget it when I'm with my mom and sister but if they're not by my side I get nervous and feel lonely. When there's no school I feel confident that whole day =D


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

When I get really angry, I do things I wouldn't normally have the guts to do like stand up to bad bosses, bullies, mean co-workers, toxic friends, difficult family members, etc.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

I am on to something requiring hard work. Being idle and lonely triggers my anxiety and nervousness.


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

BUMP


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

When I'm laughing with anyone, when I'm dancing, and also when I go for walks.


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

Soccer. Don't play much anymore, unfortunately. I feel at ease with close friends too.

Otherwise, it's a train wreck.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

When I'm buying something I've wanted for a long time. I get so giddy when I'm driving to the store and walking out. I forget about other people and I don't care what they may be saying or thinking


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

When I'm biking or walking on a park while eating and listening to my favorite tunes.


----------



## Itta (Dec 4, 2013)

When playing some table games like chess,talking with my mum,laughing with someone else,when singing loudly on the concert,when going for a walk with someone else.


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

When I'm really angry.


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

when i'm drunk
when im round people that i dont feel shy around
mainly these two


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh yeah, I forgot, when I'm drunk too obviously.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

It's become part of my identity. There were times when I would feel more confident and was able to feel more at ease, but things have changed so much for me. Even when I'm senselessly drunk I know I have mental issues. All it really does is dull me out.


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

StNaive said:


> I tend to do better in academic settings, I think because that's a situation where I'm talking about something that I enjoy and am confident about, so I'm more at ease.


I agree!

I am much better in academic settings where there is something clear to be discussed. This also spills over to any other setting where there is an activity to "hide" behind or something to direct conversation about (ex. there's not a lot of pressure to talk while playing cards or working side-by-side someone so conversation comes more naturally and I'm just a happier version of myself because I'm not socially stressed).


----------



## ihans (Feb 2, 2014)

Playing guitar. I just recently picked up guitar and I suck at it, but just playing a few chords or trying to play along to a song I like makes me forget about everything else


----------



## Anonymous45 (Feb 3, 2014)

When I'm with my Friend Alyson 
She's graduating in may though and I'm still a junior


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

When i'm walking in a middle of a crowd that's moving in only one direction. Nobody is facing anybody that means nobody can stare at me and i can relax and blend in.
Or talking about something i'm really passionate about with someone who is equally passionate about it.


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

When I'm with my relatives/best friends and when I get really angry haha


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

In crowds of strangers.


----------



## whekonation (Jan 22, 2014)

When I get angry, as weird as that may sound. I just stop caring.


----------



## AnnaNora (Feb 15, 2014)

my horse and when Im in the Cross fit box


----------

